# Nigerian Dwarf Wethers- feeding



## katxattack (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi! New here... I am getting a pair of Nig. Dwarf wethers in a few weeks. After reading numerous posts, google searches, etc I am still confused on feeding.  Here's what I have come up with.

I was told grass hay (Bermuda, timothy) were good choices for feed and to avoid alfalfa. 

Looks like I should offer loose minerals- free choice.

And... a small amount of goat feed would be ideal.  

I need clarification for 'goat feed'- is this grain? A pelleted goat chow? 

Is this appropriate for a young animal?

Any advice would be appreciated! I am so conflicted on what is accurate!


----------



## meme (Jul 24, 2013)

Our pet Nubian wether gets alfalfa 2x per day. He never gets grain unless we are trimming his hooves, giving him supplements, etc. Grain is high in phosphorous, which actually is worse than excess calcium. We also copper bolus a minimum of 2x per year, and I give him selenium/E gel about 3x a year. He gets free choice manna pro goat minerals mixed with ammonium chloride (to prevent UC), baking soda, goats prefer probiotics, and probios brand probiotics. He also has 4 acres of dried and dead weeds with plenty of oak leaves and acorns. That is what works for us. Good luck with your little guy. I love wethers!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 24, 2013)

Younger goats, even bucks and wethers can have alfalfa as they are growing and need the calcium, but older kid wethers and adult males do best on grass hays. 

Goat pellets are easiest. For a couple wethers, once they are a year or so, they wouldn't really need the grain unless they are underweight. You can give it if you like, but they don't really need it. NDs don't eat much so a 50 lb bag will last awhile.

Loose minerals free choice should be goat specific so you get the best ratio of Calcium and Phosphorus.

Enjoy your new kids!


----------



## katxattack (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info. 

One more question I meant to add before- Minerals are safe to give to youngers, correct? Or do I wait until they are X amount old?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jul 24, 2013)

My very young babies will eat loose minerals with mom. They are fine for all ages. You will find they go through more minerals during certain times of the year. They also like when you put a new scoop of minerals out.


----------

